# Chicken with Diarrhea



## kemcconnell (Apr 4, 2013)

This afternoon I discovered that one of my 10 chickens has diarrhea. But, I'm not sure which one it is. They're all 10 weeks old. There were no signs of diarrhea before this evening. We're feeding them Grower/Finisher pellets and recently started giving them some scratch. We moved them outside about a week ago. I did give them some of the Save A Chick probiotics in one of the waterers about 3 days ago. Could the probiotics be causing the diarrhea? Any insight would be helpful! None of the chickens are acting strange, either!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens don't really get diareah like you think. They pee and poop at the same time so when its hot out (or just occasionally for no reason) they will have liquid poop. Its just from the water intake increase. Its nothing to be worried about. They don't digest like humans.


----------



## kemcconnell (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for the info.! Good to know!


----------

